# Finally. I Got My H&K



## clickclack (Nov 11, 2008)

yep after waiting forever it came in along with another toy i had won on gunbroker

:smt033


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

Congrats! I have a HK 91 and a USPc .40 cal. I would trust my life to either weapon. HK is great!!!!


----------



## Ditch Doc (Dec 7, 2008)

How's the P2000 for concealment?


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm jealous. Great combo. I have the P2000 with the LEM trigger and it's a great carry gun.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats! :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Congratulations, those are some really nice guns.


----------

